# FSH v Oestrodiol



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Crystal,

After failing to respond very well to my IVF/ICSI tx, with only 2 viable eggs for ICSI, which failed to fertilise, I had to have blood test done to check FSH and Oestrodiol levels.  I was told Day 2 or 3 would be ok and decided on Day 2 (not sure it makes much difference).  My results are: FSH 1.1 u/L and Oestradiol 70 pmol/L

Can you possibly tell me what this signifies please, is it good, bad or normal??

I've got to go back on my second cycle and have the same test done again, would it be best to do it again on Day 2, or Day 3 instead??

Many thanks....xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

kcantwait said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> After failing to respond very well to my IVF/ICSI tx, with only 2 viable eggs for ICSI, which failed to fertilise, I had to have blood test done to check FSH and Oestrodiol levels. I was told Day 2 or 3 would be ok and decided on Day 2 (not sure it makes much difference). My results are: FSH 1.1 u/L and Oestradiol 70 pmol/L
> 
> ...


Hello,

As long as you count the first day of your period as the day that you start heavy bleeding (ie not spotting) before midday then doing the blood test on either day2 or 3 is fine.

Each testing lab has their own set of values to interpret the results as different labs can do the same test in different ways.

Generally speaking your levels look fine, but it is impoosible to say completely without knowing the lab scale. But remember these results are generally being used in an IVF cycle as a guide to how well you stimulate but you already have some information on this from your first cycle.

Best wishes


----------

